# New 10" Fire tablet



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

All-New Fire HD 10 Tablet with Alexa Hands-Free, 10.1" 1080p Full HD Display, 32 GB, Black - with Special Offers

I do think this is a new device -- it says it will be released October 11. I admit I'm not sure it has enough to entice me off my Samsung 10" tablet. But at $149.99 it's well priced.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

My HDX has been getting cranky lately.. freezing, battery getting hot and draining faster than it used to, so I'm glad they did a new 10, I was worried that if my HDX dies I would have to switch brands to get a larger tablet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My old 7" and my original Fire tablet are fine. I have two of the HD8 and they constantly drop off the Internet. I think I'll wait and see if this one is an improvement. I spend a lot of time on my tablets. I watch TV on them every day and frequently access the Internet on them and I want something that will stay connected. The tech that restored my Internet the other day said this is a problem with the Fire tablets.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I agree - looks interesting.  My HDX died several months ago so I bought a Samsung Galaxy S2 and love it so won't be buying this one.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I ordered one because my HDX is also acting up! Hope this new one is as good as it was/is.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Amazon had me at "1080p"!!! Not that that's so impressive, especially for a 10 inch tablet but its been awhile since Amazon put out a full HD screen on a Fire tablet so it should be a good upgrade from my Fire HD8 2016. But for $150 starting price I think its a steal and improvements across the board from RAM at 2GB to 2 hours more battery life just sweetens the deal. Plus the extra screen real estate is welcome too. I have an IPad Pro 10.5 but I've been using my Fire HD8 or my Oasis to read kindle books so I have something to do while the Pro charges. But I definitely think ill be getting this new HD10!!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

i have the 8 and the 10 (prev gen) and the 8 always felt snappier and looked sharper, the 10 definitely needed an update


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think I'll try it. If it does the drop thing on me, I'll just return it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I won't be buying one, but I'm glad Amazon isn't giving up on large tablets. Apple and Samsung need the competition to keep them feeling the pressure.


----------



## avixtel (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi all! I just want to buy this tablet, but price - hmm  Cheap and slow product?


----------



## SerenityEditing (May 3, 2016)

My original Fire and my Fire 7 are both working just fine AND I REALLY WANT THIS even though I haven't had time to read for pleasure in months now.  I've got new-tech fever, I guess!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

avixtel said:


> Hi all! I just want to buy this tablet, but price - hmm  Cheap and slow product?


See, I don't think so . . . . I think it's probably not as zippy as a high end android or iThing, but I suspect for most people it will be exactly what they need. And the price is right. 

But, if you're concerned: Amazon always has a 30 day return period, so if you get it and don't like it, you can return it within 30 days and get a full refund less shipping. If you don't buy it until November 1, they usually do a 'holiday return period' which gives you until the end of next January to evaluate the product -- even if you're not giving it as a gift.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I ordered it. One of my 7" is not only slow but the battery runs out in just a few hours. The case is also coming apart. One of my HD8's keeps dropping wi-fi. Neither of them are doing the job anymore.


----------



## caneman (Feb 4, 2016)

Ann in Arlington said:


> All-New Fire HD 10 Tablet with Alexa Hands-Free, 10.1" 1080p Full HD Display, 32 GB, Black - with Special Offers
> 
> I do think this is a new device -- it says it will be released October 11. I admit I'm not sure it has enough to entice me off my Samsung 10" tablet. But at $149.99 it's well priced.


Well I just ordered the All-New Fire HD 10 Tablet with Alexa Hands-Free, 10.1″ 1080p Full HD Display, 64 GB
for $189.99 Free Shipping for Prime Members
Due 10-11-2017
I have a HD8 with 32GB of memory plus a 64GB microSD card.
But my Grandson loves it so I told him Ok I will give that one to you.
I am looking forward to try reading PDF on this guy
10.1" 1080p Full HD display (1920 x 1200) with over 2 million pixels (224 ppi) I can also Enjoy widescreen movies, Youtube videos with wide viewing angles, less glare, and more brightness thanks to a stunning IPS (in-plane-switching) LCD display.
Has 2 quad-core processors. Two 1.8 GHz cores and two 1.4 GHz cores ,and up to 10 hours of mixed-use battery life
One feature I like on Kindle HD is Blue Shade, an exclusive Fire OS feature that automatically adjusts and optimizes the backlight for a more comfortable nighttime reading experience.
should FLY !!
PS: ordered a case on Amazon too first one I ordered was 40 bucks then I looked around read a article about the cases found on on Amazon Infiland All-New Fire HD 10 2017 Case - Premium Folio Smart Stand Cover with Auto Wake/ Sleep Function for All-New Fire HD 10 Tablet 10.1" (7th Generation, 2017 Release ) got it for $10.95 with prime shipping beats 40 bucks


----------



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

mine is coming thursday. I'm torn i really like the AMazon case but i don't want to pay $40, i'm waiting for a shell type case


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

I get mine tomorrow. I got it on the five payment plan which is pretty good. Also got the Amazon cover.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not getting a cover. The last one I bought kept shutting down my tablet and I'm getting along just fine without one.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

The Husband and I are seriously considering getting one (or two). Apple products are insanely priced and they are still having lots of problems with the Safari browser, so I don't think we'll be upgrading our iPads any more. I'll just wait a little bit to see the first reviews


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

My Fire 10 tablet arrived yesterday.  Here are my first reactions:
A few things about the Fire 10 that I like very much.

It has a help center that is as good or better than the "Mayday" on my HDX. I used it to help me load the "Insight Timer" app which isn't part of the Amazon apps.  I sideloaded it as an apk for android and it was easy to do.

Hands free Alexa is nice.  Since I have the Echo it will find the nearest device to respond to me. Blueshade for night reading is good and I haven't had that before. I bought the cover that is recommended for it and that is useful. I can't imagine having the Fire 10 in any other cover because of ease of use.  Extra memory, better battery life, and definitely better sound quality. That was very poor on the 7 and 8's.  Just as good as the HDX sound.

Organization is excellent and a real improvement.  On the settings pull down the "Help" section is outstanding. Especially hard things to find in previous Fire's like "Borrowing from the Lending Library" is under "Help Video's.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It sure is big!


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, I agree it is bigger as well as heavier than all my other Kindles.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

joangolfing said:


> Yes, I agree it is bigger as well as heavier than all my other Kindles.


I've got it on a book stand in my dining room. That's the only place I'll be using it to read or watch videos so I don't have to hold it.


----------



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

got mine yesterday as well, i will be getting a cover and i think i'll just go ahead and get the amazon one i;m tired of the generic chines ones, plus they cannot stand in portrait mode. The back is too slippery for holding without one and its a bit wide to hold comfortably. I think the screen is a tad on the dim side, still much better than the previous gen, it's really nice for Magazines and comics. he sound is a lot nicer than my 2017 iPad and better stereo separation too. Screen is better on the iPad but this was half the price. Put a 128gb card in for content. Had a Hundred dollar gift card so this only cost me $60 so i cannot complain


----------



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

7vn11vn said:


> I get mine tomorrow. I got it on the five payment plan which is pretty good. Also got the Amazon cover.


i used to get these offers and always paid it off in time but i have received the offer of payments on any of my new devices which is too bad would like to order an oasis if i did


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

I finally got it. A day late but at least its here. Its nice. A lot better for watching videos on than my 8" . The hands free Alexa is nice to have on a tablet. Overall its a great tablet for a very good price.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

I caved on this one because I thought having a bigger screen would be more enjoyable for games and videos, and maybe light reading.  (I'm a big fan of the HD 8.)

My first thoughts on this one is that the screen is nice, but it's a wee bit heavier than I expected. And the weight seems to be distributed oddly, so I haven't found a good way to hold it.  I'm debating whether a case would help with that.

Also, I think it is still doing adaptive lighting, even though I turned that off (or at least I think I turned it off). 

So, the jury is still out on this one.  It's not the instant winner I expected.


----------



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

ive decided to send mine back the screen is definitely better than last years but i still find it way to dim to watch videos at a comfortable level unless you turn the brightness all the way up
which I'm sure kills battery life, maybe I'm just too used to the 2017 iPad, it's plenty bright even at mid levels, and the adaptive brightness really had no effect, darker movies and videos are tuff to watch


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I thought it would be better to watch videos because of the bigger screen. It's not. I'm not going to send it back. I'll just get used to it. No big deal for me.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

So, I turned off the "always on" Alexa in the settings while setting it up and the little ear with an x beside it is in the settings row at the top.  But, when I asked Alexa to turn on my bedroom light earlier, it answered anyway, instead of my bedroom Echo.

I even tested it. It is answering, with the setting turned off.  Now, I'm not one of those tinfoil hat people who think that means "they" are listening to me, but it isn't supposed to be that way.  And, it probably means I'm not imagining the lighting issue.  

I'm leaning towards sending it back now.  Then, I wouldn't feel so bad about the extra money to buy a new Oasis, so it would still be a "win" for Amazon.

Editing to add:  I played with it some more last night and rebooted it.  It did quite a bit of optimizing, maybe 5 minutes or so.  Since then, I don't think it has answered an Alexa request while hands-free is turned off.  So, if that happens to anyone else, I would suggest rebooting.  I think maybe the firmware update didn't quite complete when it updated.


----------



## Felisia (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm leaning over the fence to buy the new Fire tab. My old kindle isn't cutting it anymore and the prospect of a bigger screen is really enticing. But I'm reading that its much heavier than expected. That has me a little concerned because I want to buy one for my mom too and she can't really hold anything too heavy because of her arthritis. I guess I'll have to try it at any rate to find out if its ok!


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

I put mine in a case and that makes it a little heavier, but I think it is easier to hold that way.  

I'm kind of curious if it would be easy to hold with a Decal Girl decal on it to make it less slippery. Then, there wouldn't be any extra weight from a case.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

NightReader said:


> So, I turned off the "always on" Alexa in the settings while setting it up and the little ear with an x beside it is in the settings row at the top. But, when I asked Alexa to turn on my bedroom light earlier, it answered anyway, instead of my bedroom Echo.
> 
> I even tested it. It is answering, with the setting turned off. Now, I'm not one of those tinfoil hat people who think that means "they" are listening to me, but it isn't supposed to be that way. And, it probably means I'm not imagining the lighting issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I didn't know I could turn Alexa off on the tablet. I'll do that tonight because it keeps picking up things like reminders that I'm trying to put on the Dot in another room. That's okay except that it doesn't do reminders and then I have to walk right up to the Dot and give it the reminder.


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

I recently upgraded from the HDX 7", but the jury is still out on this one. It doesn't seem to hold a charge all that well.  I'm not sure if it is just my device or this model all together....


----------

